
Is Kip Litton a Marathon Fraud? (2012) - sizzle
http://newyorker.com/reporting/2012/08/06/120806fa_fact_singer?currentPage=1
======
pistle
Article from 2012. Yes, fraud. Done.

------
nether
Here we go again... (flagged)

